# Cartels, 390 Boss, Union Atlas.



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

all 3 are good. pick the coolest one


----------



## dopeythatme (Nov 25, 2012)

Supra said:


> all 3 are good. pick the coolest one


That's the problem I am having. lol


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

pick based on colours matching your board, or look into the pro riders on the company's team and choose based on the raddest pro.

I vote for the cartel since i think Burton bindings are better than union and rome


----------



## dopeythatme (Nov 25, 2012)

Supra said:


> pick based on colours matching your board, or look into the pro riders on the company's team and choose based on the raddest pro.


I honestly don't like doing that. 
Colors mean nothing. Pros are just paid money.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 22, 2012)

I haven't owned the 390 or Union, so I can only speak for the Cartel's. 

They are great all around bindings, super comfy and durable. Responsive but not too stiff.

The only issue I've had is the toe buckle coming loose occasionally, kind of annoying but an easy fix.


----------



## dopeythatme (Nov 25, 2012)

Can anyone talk about the 390 Boss's or Unions?


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

dopeythatme said:


> Can anyone talk about the 390 Boss's or Unions?


I think we all know what I'm gonna say. :laugh:


----------



## dopeythatme (Nov 25, 2012)

I just got the 390 Boss from last year.
Found them for 130 new at an outlet.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

I've ridden all three and like them all but like the atlases the best.

Soft enough or stiff enough to be on any board you own.
Quick Forward Lean Adustment.
Lightweight.
Straps don't get in my way and are comfy.
You can rock them over the toe or old school convertible. Deathgrip when rocking them on your toe.

Simple, awesome bindings.



I do agree with supra though, you can't really go wrong with any. Pick the color that stokes you out the most, or the pro, philosophy you like best.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

get a dice app and let your phone choose at the store.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Do you prefer metal or plastic? That might make a difference. Also whichever you can find the best deal on. Last season's Cartels for me and I like it.


----------



## deepcove (Oct 20, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> Do you prefer metal or plastic? That might make a difference. Also whichever you can find the best deal on. Last season's Cartels for me and I like it.


I'm rocking the 2013 Atlas and could not be happier!


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

I think Union bindings are pretty good, but I'm a big fan of canting footbeds, which Union doesn't seem to offer so I could never use them for long. I think Romes canting options are perfect for me, but overall I think Rome is like Union, pretty good. As much as I hate giving my money to Burton, I've always been impressed with their bindings more so than Union or Rome.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

tdn said:


> I think Union bindings are pretty good, but I'm a big fan of canting footbeds, which Union doesn't seem to offer so I could never use them for long. I think Romes canting options are perfect for me, but overall I think Rome is like Union, pretty good. As much as I hate giving my money to Burton, I've always been impressed with their bindings more so than Union or Rome.


It's great to live in a free world. 

Bottom line, all 3 of these are great bindings. Here are some of the main differences in my OPINION. 

Burton - Unibody baseplate. 
Rome & Union - Adjustable heelcups. 

Union & Burton - Anatomic baseplates.
Rome - Anatomic everything, except the actual nylon baseplate is symmetrical.

Regarding canting - We've been working on this for a while, and will have canting on a model or 2 next year. The reason we haven't pursued it is simply because none of the team guys have wanted it. I think until we see a significant amount of guys asking for it, it's not going to be something we offer across the line. Out of 100 people we give bindings to, I've heard the request from maybe 4. The reason for this is probably because non of them ride huge stances. It's a non issue. 

Back to work. Just wanted to share my thoughts. 

Have a good day!


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

I had a huge boner for canting a year or so back and when I finally got some bindings with canting....they felt fucking weird. I had to bang my stance out wider for it to not feel weird, but then I didn't like having such a wide stance. I guess my knees felt better after a long day, but could have been conditions, iono.

Bottom line I could take it or leave it.

/cool story, bro.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

phony_stark said:


> I had a huge boner for canting a year or so back and when I finally got some bindings with canting....they felt fucking weird. I had to bang my stance out wider for it to not feel weird, but then I didn't like having such a wide stance. I guess my knees felt better after a long day, but could have been conditions, iono.
> 
> Bottom line I could take it or leave it.
> 
> /cool story, bro.


"I can't lock in my nosepresses with cants bro" Haha:laugh:


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> "I can't lock in my nosepresses with cants bro" Haha:laugh:


Bruh, can we have reverse cants on the nose, so...like, I can be in a permanent nose press?!?!? That'd be toooootally gnargnar mcsteezy!!!


----------



## I<3snowp0rn (Nov 8, 2012)

CArtels and Atlas = secks. Haven't tried last yrs Rome Boss.

Stiffness - Med, highback is not soft and doesn't fold. good response on both
Comfort - secks, plenty of cushioning (footbed) and no pressure points (ankle and toe straps.)
Flex - middle, not stiff or soft
Overall experience = hot secks for both.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Regarding canting - We've been working on this for a while, and will have canting on a model or 2 next year. The reason we haven't pursued it is simply because none of the team guys have wanted it. I think until we see a significant amount of guys asking for it, it's not going to be something we offer across the line. Out of 100 people we give bindings to, I've heard the request from maybe 4. The reason for this is probably because non of them ride huge stances. It's a non issue.


I believe it, canting isn't really a big deal for most riders, but it's helps me out tremendously with knee issues, hence why I've mostly stayed away from Union. I'll be sure to keep an eye out for Unions canting options next season.


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

I have never been a fan of Union in general but i must say just from looking at the Altas they are a solid binding. THe bosses and cartels are great binders as well. You really can't go wrong. If your more into jibbing/jumps i would get the bosses if your more into mountain shit the cartels might be a better fit. Can't speak for the altas because i haven't ridden them but they seem to be a good do everything binding.


----------



## quicklx (Oct 5, 2011)

I have all three of these bindings. Rode the 390 bosses all last year....decent but i had several times where the binding felt loose and had to keep tightening them... to the point the ankle strap was killing my foot. I bought the cartels this year and i have really tried to like them...but they just seem cheap and they make way too many strange noises.. ..clicking like something is broken...i have had the apart a dozen times and could not find and issue. Also the relfex is a nice thought but there is too much slop in the fit of the disc to the baseplate. This results in too much lifting of the binding during edge to edge movement. Regardless they got removed and got replaced by the Union Atlas . Much better built binding. More adjustability. Allows the board to flex under foot but doesnt have excessive play like the Cartel's . Gonna ride the Atlas' next weekend...4 days should give a decent idea of where they stand.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

You sound like me.

I didn't feel like the Cartels were cheap or anything though, they definitely didn't feel as "locked in" as the Atlas. That's really all it was though, just a feeling, as I had ZERO problems riding in them, I just liked my Unions better.

I had the same issues with my 390s from 2010-2011. I liked them, but at times, they wouldn't stay dialed all the way down the hill. I started getting superstitious and sketched out on every run. I heard they addressed that for last/this year.

You're gonna love your atlases.


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

dopeythatme said:


> I just got the 390 Boss from last year.
> Found them for 130 new at an outlet.


No one gives a flying fuck that you bought it new and for $130, unless you mention where you got them.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

zeeden said:


> No one gives a flying fuck that you bought it new and for $130, unless you mention where you got them.


Calm your shit.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

quicklx said:


> decent but i had several times where the binding felt loose and had to keep tightening them.


My buddy just got a brand new pair of 390s, and he mentioned that the ratchets slipped as well, one time coming all the way off. He said he loved everything else about the binding, but the slip issue freaked him out.


----------



## Schuber2_S (Feb 14, 2012)

*Evo*

He got the 390 Boss' on Evo's website in the outlet section...I have a set sitting/waiting for some snow here on the East Coast.

Right now they only have the 390 in the outlet section...atleast for L/XL


----------



## quicklx (Oct 5, 2011)

Alkasquawlik said:


> My buddy just got a brand new pair of 390s, and he mentioned that the ratchets slipped as well, one time coming all the way off. He said he loved everything else about the binding, but the slip issue freaked him out.


I didn't really notice it until I went out west with them. Here in Michigan they were fine....I had to crank on them a bit, but not too bad (probably more than I should have had to though). However, out west half way down some of the steeps they would start loosening up...not a ratchet slip, but more like something was stretching. I expect things to settle in, but once they take a set that should be it. This wasn't the case. It was getting tiring...they had to go.

Maybe for a rider not pushing it very hard, they would be ok?


----------



## quicklx (Oct 5, 2011)

phony_stark said:


> You sound like me.
> 
> I didn't feel like the Cartels were cheap or anything though, they definitely didn't feel as "locked in" as the Atlas. That's really all it was though, just a feeling, as I had ZERO problems riding in them, I just liked my Unions better.
> 
> ...


Yeah I am stoked to ride the Atlas'.


----------



## deepcove (Oct 20, 2012)

quicklx said:


> Yeah I am stoked to ride the Atlas'.


I am super happy with my 2013 Atlas'.....took a few tweaks and outings to get them set up to my liking but once I arrived there>>>>


----------



## quicklx (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok, so just got back from the weekend trip. got 3 full days of riding in. The Union Atlas bindings are just awesome! I took them everywhere from the park to groomers, to the trees, and steeps. They did not loosen up once...they felt just as tight at the beginning of the run as they did at the end. very comfy and responsive binding. They were not harsh on landings and felt very secure on the steep stuff at speed. Great control. 

The only thing I would like to see if possible is a little less forward lean. I am 1 notch away from the least amount of lean.... a couple more towards zero lean would be nice.


----------

